

Founders share their lowest points before success - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/stories-of-failure-and-redemption-18-startup-founders-share-their-lowest-moments-before-coming-out-on-top/

======
farms
It's one of those things that is really easy to say but really hard to
actually understand and put into practice, pretty much literally the _only_
way you learn is through failure, not success.

There's a whole barrage of educational literature and research that backs this
up, it's how we all learned to crawl, walk, talk and yadeyadayada... but all
to often we beat ourselves up for being wrong, getting things messed up and
not achieving perfection.

When in fact we should be celebrating it, I'd love to see a whole conference
based around exactly this kinda thing, love it.

~~~
markmansour
That's whole 50:50 split was a corker of a mistake.

~~~
farms
Lol - must - learn - not - to - feel - upset - just - necessary - experience!

